# Team Leader Performance Award Bonuses?



## Shmoople (Oct 6, 2020)

How much does anyone know about them? I just found out that they give them out on a yearly basis? How many do they give out per store and what’s the most a leader can get?


----------



## lifesupport (Oct 6, 2020)

Yep after fall national every year they give them out. Usually only 1-2 per store and its a $500 bonus.


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 6, 2020)

However this year it is not taxable . You get the whole 500$


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 6, 2020)

Any specific date/month?


----------



## Yetive (Oct 6, 2020)

Already got mine.


----------



## NKG (Oct 6, 2020)

I got mine in May. S
It was for the whole store so all the leaders got it.


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 7, 2020)

No .This is different. Its not because your store made sales, metrics etc. This is a personal bonus for how the Tl perform ,


----------



## Dream Baby (Oct 7, 2020)

So if you  are a new TL and make $19 and hour your bonus is like working 25 hours or so.

That is not much (not even 1.5%) considering everyone gets the same bonus.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 7, 2020)

They don't have to give you a bonus at all. Free money is free money.


----------



## Hardlines4Life (Oct 8, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> However this year it is not taxable . You get the whole 500$


All monies received at work is taxable.


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 8, 2020)

Hardlines4Life said:


> All monies received at work is taxable.


However this year hq  will give it as a voucher/cash 
And yes I’m aware how Uncle Sam works


----------



## Coqui (Oct 8, 2020)

My SD gave me mine two weeks ago but I won’t receive it till the 23rd.


----------



## rog the dog (Oct 9, 2020)

Is this information 'publicly' available, in Target sense? Like is there somewhere TLs can so happen to "stumble" upon the fact that this bonus is a thing so if they had so wanted to, could do some digging


----------



## sunnydays (Oct 10, 2020)

no


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 10, 2020)

It’s part of your calibration review


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Oct 10, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> It’s part of your calibration review


Yup-didn't get one of those


----------



## TheQuietStorm (Oct 11, 2020)

If you received it , it should be under ‘Bonus & One Time Payment History’ as ‘Store Hourly Team Leader Performance Award’ for $500. Only 1-2 TLs per store received it based on mid year calibration.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 11, 2020)

Hardlines4Life said:


> All monies received at work is taxable.


They inflate it on your paystub. It will look like they paid you $800 or so, so that after taxes it equals $500.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Oct 15, 2020)

Went in to Workday on a whim just to see and sure enough I got it... now get to wait for my SD to mention it to me. Says it is effective 10/11, so I guess I’ll see it on the next paycheck (10/23.)


----------

